# Chain link fencing?



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I noticed that the new barn I am going to at the end of the month has chain link fence on one side of the pastures. I asked the new owners about a week ago if they are planning on putting up actual fencing in place of it, and at the time they said yes. I noticed nothing was getting done with it and I asked again.. Now they're telling me that they don't know how long they'll take before it'll get replaced... My horse is not actually in that pasture but I was wondering if that is a hazard to horses that will be in there? I know technically everything could be a hazard with horses, but to me that just seems like a flimsy way to keep horses in. Would it be worth it to put up electric fencing for the time being? Or should it suffice for a month or so?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I have chain link bordering a small portion of my south fence and the horses have had no issues with it. One problem I will point out is that they LOVE to rub on it, sides, butts, you name it, it makes an awesome scratcher so if the people don't want it bowed, bent and ruined, I would suggest they at least run a line of electric wire part way up to keep the horses away from it


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The only problem I've seen with chain link is that the looped top end is often VERY sharp and can snag a horse that rubs on it the wrong way. We always put a strand of hot wire at the top to keep horses from rubbing against it.


----------

